# Here is a nice old freeblown jar I picked up



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a nice half gallon size freeblown jar a nice olive  or citron green color. This has a very nice open pontil and a flared lip. So would anyone have an approximate age and value.  I am guessing around 1850.  There are alot of nice bubbles.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2012)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2012)

pic


----------



## botlguy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm thinking very recent from Mexico, China, Taiwan or some such. Can't say why and I hope I'm wrong but that's my impression.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2012)

well I guess for thats what I get for thinking I might have found a decent jar for 5.00 bucks.  Looks cool though.


----------



## coreya (Jun 22, 2012)

Need to see the lip or top of the thing but tend to agree with botlguy that its a modern decorative piece as no base wear and not very utilatairian.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello jskirk;  Well it looks good, it will need some expert examination.  It certainly should be worth the $ 5.00 setting on my desk; because it would cost more than that to make it if anyone made it - and obviously some one did.  

 If you put it on eBay let us know.  RED Matthews


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Red, I blelive the color of the glass, which dosent show well in my pics, kinda threw me off, it looks like an older glass color if you know what I mean. I really am aware of newer repo and fakes, but I think the idea of finding a nice older free blown jar was a blinding light. They did have a pressed glass stopper, whichI also believe is from 1890-1900, was on this jar and they labelde it and old apothacary jar.  Its fun to search though, just widsh I knew were I could dig, rather than buy.   Jay


----------



## botlguy (Jun 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jskirk
> 
> well I guess for thats what I get for thinking I might have found a decent jar for 5.00 bucks.  Looks cool though.


 Don't just take my word on it, I would have to have it in my hands to be definite on my opinion. And then it would be just my opinion. Wait for other input. I am certainly not the last word. I was wrong,,,,,,once. It just looks like items I see at Pier One and similar Home Decoration stores. Oh by the way, my Wife DRAGS me into such places.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2012)

I am going to try and take few other pics now, I am bored and want to talk bottles. with my bottles of blue moon.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 23, 2012)

ok here are some new pics


----------



## jskirk (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a pic with a citron? M G Co  wax sealer.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 23, 2012)

another lip pic


----------



## diggerdirect (Jun 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jskirk
> 
> pic


 
 IMO It appears to have base wear at the 2:00 - 3:00 position in this picture, the pontil looks appropriate, I wouldn't dismiss this piece until I had it checked out by someone familiar with early free blown glass. Maybe post a pic in the pontils only section.

 Al


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just gonna say it looks dead-on to me, and I'd say a lot earlier than 1850... I'd go so far as to say 1800-1830 in my very uneducated opinion. Wait until Steve/sewell gets here, he will let us know if it's original or not.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi again jskirk;   I think you have a winner.  You said it was freeblown - so there is no mold marks.  This means that the bottle-maker had to roll the straight sides on a marver stone or plate.  Obviously he did a good job doing it.  I like the push-up of the bottom to clear the pontil from the table top.  The sheared and rolled lip is choice so - all I can say is that it is a keeper.  Congratulations.  RED M.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 24, 2012)

could this be similar to what RED BOOK#3125 describes?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 24, 2012)

whatever the experts decide ,I still like it at five bucks


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 26, 2012)

Jay I think you have found an old Apothecary jar as you thought you might have and Wheels is close to the age as anywhere from 1805 to 1830. The lip treatment on this one was very popular at the end of the 18th century into the early part of the 19th. The deep pontil mark and pushed up base lends me to believe that it was a German glass blower at one of the early mid Atlantic glass houses. In my opinion you have found a good one for 5.00 dollars. Here is an apothecary jar I picked up that had a note attached to it stating it was made at the Keene glass works in New Hampshire around 1815.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 26, 2012)

Gotta love the pontil on this one. Sorry for the gorilla sized picture it is less then 200 KBs


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 26, 2012)

The pontil mark.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Steve for your Help, I was really thinking this looked liked an older type jar.  Jay


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I'm thinking very recent from Mexico, China, Taiwan or some such. Can't say why and I hope I'm wrong but that's my impression.


 Well, looks like I was probably wrong,,,, AGAIN,,,,,,, which I am very HAPPY about. Sorry if I upset you Jay, I'm sincerely glad we have REAL experts on this forum. Thanks guys. It always pays to do our homework. I would have passed on that piece even for $5.00.


----------

